# Is there a reason why I can ONLY view warehouse shifts?



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Today, they've posted multiple Hot Wheels (restaurant) shifts, but I couldn't view them; they're only showing me warehouse shifts today.

Anything I should know?


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

lucky u?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

flexian said:


> lucky u?


haha except I already did 5 hours of warehouse today and I wanted to end my day with hot wheels.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> haha except I already did 5 hours of warehouse today and I wanted to end my day with hot wheels.


You will only see HW offers 1.5 hrs after your WH block ends and vice - versa.


----------

